# Trader Joe Products That You Didn't Care For



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 28, 2016)

I was thinking it might be helpful to the entire community to have a thread about items that we've tried at Trader Joe's that wasn't so much for us.
After having read through alot of this thread :
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/members/56875-albums1045-picture6713.jpg

I wanted to share some things that my husband or I haven't cared for, 
like their frozen pre-cooked Meatballs, meh, not so much.  They were 
mushy and the flavor was a bit off for us.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 28, 2016)

... and I just thought about this one :
Article | Trader Joe's
... it was removed from the freezer case, not so good...


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2016)

Apparently these are swill, according to the reviews I've seen.  Haven't tried them yet, will use DH as my guinea pig:


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2016)

Did not care for the canned yellowfin tuna, but I have a very high-tuned fishyness taster.  DH thinks it's fine.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 28, 2016)

Lot of their frozen stuff containing meat.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 29, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Did not care for the canned yellowfin tuna, but I have a very high-tuned fishyness taster.  DH thinks it's fine.



I agree with you - to fishy and oil taste is unpleasant. 

Didn't care for the meatballs, lemon curd, the blintz were not very good either.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 29, 2016)

When DH had his tooth pulled and I found TJ's full fat yogurt, he loved it!
NOW, "EWWWW, it's too creamy" (please insert whinny 10 year boy's voice here for full effect  )  
Oh well


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2016)

I've been shopping there for years, and I can't think of anything to actually complain about, but I'll keep looking. 

I've said before, there's no other store I know of that will give your money back with a smile on something you just don't like.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2016)

We've enjoyed most of the TJ's stuff that I buy, but since the nearest TJs are either 3.5 or 7 hours away, it's a once a year thing.

Costco has a good return policy too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's an item that I was VERY disappointed in:
Trader Joe's Camembert w/cranberry sauce wrapped in fillo

the cheese all melted out ... I'm so glad I thought to line the pan with tin foil!

also didn't care for:
Trader Joe's Blondie Baking Mix

VERY dry


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... and I just thought about this one :
> Article | Trader Joe's
> ... it was removed from the freezer case, not so good...



Did you actually try those Kgirl? Nope, I'd pass.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 29, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Did you actually try those Kgirl? Nope, I'd pass.



yeah K, it's wasn't very good, and I noticed that it was available for very long in the freezer case either, not good, not good at all!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 1, 2016)

We went to TJ's today for some of our regular staple items 
(and loads of snacks too)  

and I don't know about y'alls Trader Joe's, but ours offers
free samples of select items.

On this day there was a tasting of

[photo courtesy of TJ's Fearless Flyer]
Article | Trader Joe's

HMMMMMM, not so much... weird texture, I DID NOT buy any ... now granted, 
I do like squash, many types, but this one, *nope*.
It took my entire 'where-for-all' to get that down 
and NOT find a trash bin to spat it out. 
DH, well, he was in the next aisle LONG before I
even reached for that Dixie cup.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 11, 2016)

*Garlic and Cheese Bread Sticks*

NOPE!
Big thumbs down on this product!
Bought a package the other week to send upstairs to Mr & Mrs Landlord with another squash dish for their late night at work.
I tasted the squash and it was VERY yummy (Spaghetti Squash Parm) 
But I didn't taste the bread sticks until I made Chicken Parm for us the other night. (I kept them in the freezer until we had ours)
They are to be heated in the oven for 5-7 until golden.
First off, they didn't get golden and then next, they tasted stale and very heavy is the best I can explain, nasty to me.  Oily and heavy, not that much cheese flavor and not even a nice bread kind of taste.  
DH and I shared one and threw the rest out.

I DO  NOT recommend this product.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 11, 2016)

I have tried hard to like their products but I have been very disappointed in all their frozen food except fish sticks.

I buy maple syrup and nuts there now.  Some of their cheap wine is drinksble


----------



## CraigC (Nov 14, 2016)

I think we've been twice to TJ's and weren't impressed much. If I never go into one again, no great loss. We have several Doris Markets to choose from. They are family owned Italian markets which never disappoint. I really should stay away from their bakery!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 22, 2017)

I put together a Build-Your-Own Taco Bar for the big game this afternoon with our Dear Friends.
I decided on trying TJ's Carnita
Article | Trader Joe's
It's going back!
Really didn't care for the texture, quite frankly.
The flavor was "off" some how, 
just YUK! 
Fortunately, I also grilled some Carne Asada and Pollo Asado, and 
Missus Dear Friend brought over Spicy Shrimp and Lime Cod.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 1, 2017)

I haven't found anything at Trader Joe's, or parent company ALDI stores that really make me want to bother going back. Maybe my expectations were just to high, based on the praise I've heard for both of them. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 4, 2017)

Well, that's unfortunate.  Neither DH nor myself have ever had Scones before and the other day I was out grocery shopping with Missus DearFriend.  She highly recommended TJ's Blueberry Scones.
Um, it's a huge NO!

Don't tell Mrs. DF, oh and HEH! [digging through trash can] Wait just a cotton-pickin-minute there cowboy!
We're taking this back for a store credit, never mind refunding my credit card, I'm sure we can find other things that we do like


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 4, 2017)

I shop a lot at TJ's... 

I have been disappointed mostly with bread... I'm old and old fashioned I guess as I just don't like what I call 'heavy bread".. 
I still look for that horrid white, squishy, no nutrition Wonder/Rainbow type bread..

We didn't care for their Cowboy Caviar or their Bacon Jam... Had better of both from other sources.. 

I kind of pick and choose, read a lot of reviews and do not have many complaints about TJ's products...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2017)

I like very few of their nuke 'n serve or bake 'n serve products. And among some I enjoy, being single I dislike the double serving portions. I don't share well with my tomorrow self.

I do like many of their "cook desired quantity" products, particularly shrimp. Cooked or raw.

I'd really love the frozen salmon if they could somehow package them so you could cut out a single 6-8 oz. serving, but they are always frozen in a block so I never buy them.

I don't like the things like Orange Chicken which comes with two sauce packages, once again turning it into two mega-servings.

Their wine prices are great! Too bad their "Two Buck Chuck" (Charles Shaw brand) wine became $2.49 "buck" Chuck, but you knew that was going to happen some day. I suspect but not sure that Charles Shaw is a captive brand or at least TJ's buys all their product, but all in all I find the Shaw wines in all varieties I have tried (4-5) have been very delicious considering the price, AND even delicious not considering the price.

Shaw Chardonnay (sometimes Merlot or Chianti) is my house wine. I also recommend exploring the New Zealand Rieslings coming from the Marlborough region for a nice explosion of flavor that I swear tastes to me like a cross between Riesling and Chardonnay. (about $7-8/750mL bottle)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2017)

By the way when I lived in Santa Fe NM 4-5 years ago "Two Buck Chuck" was already $2.49/bottle.

The price came to California only about 18 months ago.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 4, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26334
> 
> View attachment 26335
> 
> ...



Way to go Kgirl, get a store credit. Every Scone I've ever tasted was too durn dry for my taste, so you may just not like Scones.



Greg Who Cooks said:


> I like very few of their nuke 'n serve or bake 'n serve products. And among some I enjoy, being single I dislike the double serving portions. I don't share well with my tomorrow self.
> 
> I do like many of their "cook desired quantity" products, particularly shrimp. Cooked or raw.
> 
> ...



Personally, I think their *Orange Chicken* is a real winner, and the *Charles Shaw wines aren't worth dime. 

*


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2017)

The orange chicken is good but I wish they would find a way to embed the sauce into the nuggets. One bag of orange chicken = 6-8 servings for me. I can't make that work with only 2 sauce packages.

I'm cooking for one person.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> The orange chicken is good but I wish they would find a way to embed the sauce into the nuggets. One bag of orange chicken = 6-8 servings for me. I can't make that work with only 2 sauce packages.
> 
> I'm cooking for one person.



I can't imagine the Orange Chicken as more than four meal servings, even with rice.  I always dilute those two sauce packages with about 2/3 cup of fresh orange juice, as I like enough sauce for the rice too. I get the mix good and hot in the microwave, before pouring it over the skillet browned chicken.
If you want to make a small portion, just snip the corner of the sauce packet, mix a little with some OJ, and return the sauce packet back to the freezer with the remaining chicken pieces..
I often add spring onions and/or bell pepper strips when adding the hot sauce to the chicken at the end.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2017)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'd really love the frozen salmon if they could somehow package them so you could cut out a single 6-8 oz. serving, but they are always frozen in a block so I never buy them.



I'd agree that their packaging of the flash frozen fish could be improved, although the quality of the product is excellent imo.
I don't do salmon, but I'd love to see individual fish pieces packaged individually rather than two or more mismatched pieces frozen per package.
I'd be willing to absorb the cost of packaging in exchange for individual fish pieces.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2017)

I am sure that there are many folks would like to be able to buy individual pieces also. Has anyone thought of sending an email or letter to their headquarters requesting it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 5, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...Neither DH nor myself have ever had Scones before and the other day I was out grocery shopping with Missus DearFriend.  She highly recommended TJ's Blueberry Scones.
> Um, it's a huge NO!...:


I have yet to buy a scone that is as good as the ones I make. I'll admit mine are not authentic. The seemingly authentic ones we've had seem too dry and chalky. I don't know if it's the tweaking* of the recipes from the book I use (conveniently called "*Simply Scones*") or if it's the *Nordic Ware Scone Pan* I bake them in. I sometimes use the *mini-pan*, too, which makes 16 small scones. Either way, my scones are tender, moist, and yummy. And now I think I'd better be making some soon.  

* The first time I followed the recipe and they seemed dry. I upped the liquid just a bit and they were much better, in our opinions. No other real changes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 5, 2017)

K & CG, I think that you're right that we plain ole just don't care for scones.  My Mother goes go and on and on about how she loves them, but then when I think about it, she also has more devonshire cream then pastry 
CG, funny you meantion making your own Scones.  I asked DH if I should try that and his reply was, "Don't waste you time". 

And Greg, our 2 buck chuck was $1.99usd when we first moved to the mainland and I discovered Trader Joe's.  Shortly after it went to $2.99+tax and has stayed there ever since, fingers crossed it doesn't go up again  
Also, I wanted to add that TJ's Orange Chicken was also on that top ten or whatever it was in the article we read in the local newspaper (and yes, DH still gets a real paper)


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 5, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I can't imagine the Orange Chicken as more than four meal servings, even with rice.  I always dilute those two sauce packages with about 2/3 cup of fresh orange juice, as I like enough sauce for the rice too. I get the mix good and hot in the microwave, before pouring it over the skillet browned chicken.
> If you want to make a small portion, just snip the corner of the sauce packet, mix a little with some OJ, and return the sauce packet back to the freezer with the remaining chicken pieces..
> I often add spring onions and/or bell pepper strips when adding the hot sauce to the chicken at the end.



I like your extending the sauce with OJ... When I make this and other products with sauce included, I often put together my own sauces as I know whats in them and I prefer the flavors in my sauces.. 
With only the 2 of us, I find TJ's frozen offerings to be time savers and economical.. 

As to the frozen fish portions.. I use my vacuum machine to seal extra fish pieces when the quantity is greater than we will need to prepare for a meal...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I'd be willing to absorb the cost of packaging in exchange for individual fish pieces.


Me too. I can't imagine there is any way to thaw then refreeze, so even a two serving package means at minimum I have to have the same fish 2 nights in a row.

I don't buy the frozen fish because of this. I would buy them if the manufacturer could simply shrink the package in a way that would allow cutting between the two pieces. If that breaks the vacuum seal then leave enough room for a heat sealer to seal it back up and put one piece back in the freezer.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> As to the frozen fish portions.. I use my vacuum machine to seal extra fish pieces when the quantity is greater than we will need to prepare for a meal...



Could be just me, but I wouldn't refreeze defrosted fish.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 5, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Could be just me, but I wouldn't refreeze defrosted fish.



I certainly understand your reasoning.. When I bring home a package of frozen fish, I cut open the package and re-vacuum before it thaws.. That said, I grew up in this fishing town and refreezing was and is pretty common, as long as there isn't complete thawing...


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 5, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> I certainly understand your reasoning.. When I bring home a package of frozen fish, *I cut open the package and re-vacuum before it thaws..* That said, I grew up in this fishing town and refreezing was and is pretty common, as long as there isn't complete thawing...


 
I too have done that with multi packs.  I have the vacuum sealer and bag ready, to get the unused portion back into the freezer ASAP while it's still frozen.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> I certainly understand your reasoning.. When I bring home a package of frozen fish, *I cut open the package and re-vacuum before it thaws.. *That said, I grew up in this fishing town and refreezing was and is pretty common, as long as there isn't complete thawing...





Cheryl J said:


> I too have done that with multi packs.  I have the vacuum sealer and bag ready, to get the unused portion back into the freezer ASAP *while it's still frozen*.



I guess I'm missing something. How do you unstick the pieces of fish without defrosting the fish block?


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 5, 2017)

I've only done that with the side by side frozen ones.  I can't remember which ones they were, as it's probably been a year since I've been to a TJ's.   

I like the way Costco individually wraps their multi bags of frozen fish.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Could be just me, but I wouldn't refreeze defrosted fish.


The TJ's multi-piece frozen fish packages look like the fish were frozen while fresh and moist, thus rendering them into solid multi-piece blocks. I don't see any way to get the pieces apart without at least partially thawing them.

I'm with you. I wouldn't refreeze them. Best I'd do is see if there were some way to separate them frozen. Dunno, maybe a cleaver and mallet? But that seems iffy, and in some respects dangerous.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 5, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I guess I'm missing something. How do you unstick the pieces of fish without defrosting the fish block?



I understand better now.. I have not purchased a package with individual pieces stuck together.. Only packages of side by side pieces.. If they are touching a bit, I've used a heavy knife to separate them...My bad...


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> I understand better now.. I have not purchased a package with individual pieces stuck together.. Only packages of side by side pieces.. If they are touching a bit, I've used a heavy knife to separate them...My bad...



At TJ's I've never seen fish pieces frozen side by side. That would solve the whole problem. Dang.


----------



## Addie (Mar 6, 2017)

My first husband was a fisherman, then turned to shrimping. No matter what the product, all seafood is frozen and covered by layers of ice on the boat. So by the time it is unloaded from the boat and processed, it has already partially thawed. The store will either let it continue to thaw or place it in the deep freeze as soon as it comes in. 

One time he brought me home two very large fillets of Haddock. One on top of the other and frozen from the ice on the boat. I really didn't want to cook that much for supper. So I just took the cleaver and whacked the two fillets right in the middle. Kept one side out to thaw, and put the other right back into the freezer for another day.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2017)

You have an answer for everything Addie, once again we should have known to ask you first.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2017)

Addie said:


> My first husband was a fisherman, then turned to shrimping. No matter what the product, all seafood is frozen and covered by layers of ice on the boat. So by the time it is unloaded from the boat and processed, it has already partially thawed. The store will either let it continue to thaw or place it in the deep freeze as soon as it comes in.


That was, what, 30-40 years ago? Fishing and processing practices have changed. Fish is often frozen in freezers in shipping containers, not on ice, and stays frozen till it reaches the supermarket, which can be thousands of miles away from where it was caught or farmed. Sometimes fish is shipped live in tanks to a distribution center thousands of miles away.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 6, 2017)

Tried to add: A lot of seafood is farmed these days, so it's caught, processed, frozen and shipped and not thawed till it reaches the store or the consumer.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 6, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> At TJ's I've never seen fish pieces frozen side by side. That would solve the whole problem. Dang.


Ditto.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2017)

I posted this at tonight's dinner thread, so thought I'd put it here too so it doesn't get lost.....



> My hopes for a quick and easy dinner from Trader Joe's fizzled tonight.  It sure wasn't up to par, and only fresh squeezed limes over the top  saved it from the disposal. On top of all that, I don't think I'm a big  fan of expensive Saffron, so maybe that's a good thing. Nope, this was a  TJ miss big time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 15, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I posted this at tonight's dinner thread, so thought I'd put it here too so it doesn't get lost.....



No kidding?!
I saw this the other and thought about it... good to know! Mahalo, thanks K!

Ooohhh! Don't forget to take that package back to TJ's for a credit


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> No kidding?!
> I saw this the other and thought about it... good to know! Mahalo, thanks K!
> 
> *Ooohhh! Don't forget to take that package back to TJ's for a credit *



Thanks for the reminder Kgirl.....I've never had to to that before so I just rescued it from the trash.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 16, 2017)

I agree... Tried it once, was not impressed...   

Ross


----------



## CraigC (May 16, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I posted this at tonight's dinner thread, so thought I'd put it here too so it doesn't get lost.....



As with most pre-cooked, frozen seafood, it never lives up to expectations. Did it have a bad smell when you opened it? The other thing is if the seafood was "done" when it was packaged, it was overcooked when reheated. Even frozen raw seafood is hit or miss.


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2017)

CraigC said:


> As with most pre-cooked, frozen seafood, it never lives up to expectations. *Did it have a bad smell when you opened it? The other thing is if the seafood was "done" when it was packaged, it was overcooked when reheated.* Even frozen raw seafood is hit or miss.



If it had a bad smell I wouldn't have cooked it. I cooked it just long enough to pink up the shrimp so the seafood was raw to start. It also cooked up creating a nice looking saffron sauce, however the problem was with the flavor. Maybe someone else may like it, but as I mentioned before, I think I don't like saffron.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 19, 2017)

I bought this Chile Relleno when DH was having oral surgery, 
thinking that I'd have something that would be quick and easy for supper
for one, as he couldn't eat at the time.
MEH! Not so much, I mean it was just okay. I ate it, but...
Too much "Salsa" for me, as I do not care for tomatoes all that much.
Not that I would ask for a refund, not that bad, but
I surly won't be buying this again.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 21, 2017)

OMG thank you so much Kayelle, I was SRSLY considering buying this very product last week, but something seemed "off" to me. It was that the quantity of protein (seafood) didn't seem right to me (compared to the rest of the ingredients), even at the weight it seemed intended for TWO people, but at the same time I thought ONE person and throw away the extra rice.

You saved me from either throwing away the entire product or eating it via gagging myself with a spoon! (Okay, okay, I *DID* grow up in The Valley!) Yes I remember when the expression came into vogue (after I was a teener) and went out of vogue (I was a bona fide yuppie homeowner by then).

So I'll take this product only if I have a nearby spoon available for gagging purposes. Otherwise I'll take a pass.

I have become increasingly disappointed in TJ products. This is just one of them. I particularly get annoyed with their "servings for two" products. I am one person. And when I have guests (>2) I wouldn't serve them store bought food. I'd cook from scratch, and like all DC members from the heart, I can beat any restaurant any day as long as I get to pick the day.

Same problem with that EU market that tested our shores. I was a customer when they were full on "one serving." They changed their model to "two up" and lost me in the process.

I can tolerate "nuke 'n puke" products to a degree, provided I need to gag myself with a spoon only one time. But I have no room in my diet for reheated 2-serving "nuke 'n puke." One spoon session is quite enough for me!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 14, 2017)

This happened to catch my eye last week while at Trader Joe's
https://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/746
I knew that I had acoupla TJ's Soft Pretzel Sticks in the deep freeze, 
but no Brats to go with them.
Meh, not a hit.  They were kinda taste-less really.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2017)

I was in Trader Joe's today to pick up just a few of our regular items and I saw this on the fresh baked goods display.







I thought, hmmm, coffee cake, that's always a hit in our house, let's try it.
First off, DH says "I now read all ingredients before I eat it. What's this here? It has SOUR CREAM in it?" 
Well, he loves it, me, I thinks it's dry but, I make a killer Blueberry Coffee Cake
that so moist and tender!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 21, 2017)

Wait, what? *K-Girl*, is it true that your DH likes something that you don't?  Why, this is an historic day! We should order a proclamation!

Just kidding, friend.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wait, what? *K-Girl*, is it true that your DH likes something that you don't?  Why, this is an historic day! We should order a proclamation!
> 
> Just kidding, friend.





His taste buds are all out of whack!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 23, 2018)

_Really_ didn't like this bag of chips.
Stale, flavorless, extremely lack-luster.
I didn't bother to take it back (15 miles away from home),
just pitched it out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 23, 2018)

*K-Girl*, never, ever toss anything from TJ's.  They ALWAYS give money back. In fact, I had a hunk of cheese that was moldy before the "sell by" date on the wrapper. I took photos of it all, showed it to the manager, and got credit. BTW, we're 25 miles from TJ's, so I completely understand not wanting to run back right away.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 23, 2018)

I bought a couple of salmon fillets from TJ’s that made both Markand me quite ill.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 24, 2018)

My closest TJ's been closed since that shootout incident with the police last Sat.
Anyway, my wife came home the other day with a frozen bag of Multigrain Blend with Vegis.   No heating, just thaw and serve.    I liked it with a little extra seasoning added.  My wife didn't care for it...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 18, 2018)

MEH
:shrug:
It was just okay
I certainly won't be buying this again though.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 16, 2019)

This was in a gift basket that Ms. Neighbor-Across-The-Street gave us for Christmas.
Not good, not good at all.
WAY too much Sea Salt that I scraped it off
The Chocolate on the outside was too thick and very hard
AND
not very tasty 
What Chocolate doesn't taste good?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 17, 2020)

Very bland and tasteless  we won't be buying those again


----------



## bbqcoder (Mar 17, 2020)

That's too bad.  I've had those crackers before and enjoyed them.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2020)

I am seeing new posts in my Control Panel but when I click to view new post they don't exist. And ten stay in CP even after I click it. A bit frustrating.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2020)

It might be a post that was scrubbed by a mod. For some reason it shows in the preview but isn't in the thread. I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 26, 2020)

msmofet said:


> I am seeing new posts in my Control Panel but when I click to view new post they don't exist. And ten stay in CP even after I click it. A bit frustrating.



I'm getting the same and post notifications in my email box do not take me to the post I am notified about..  

Hate for anyone to have problems but, it makes me believe that it isn't happening on my end..

Earlier, I sent a message to PF.. Hope she doesn't yell at me for putting too much information in it..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2020)

Squawk!

Anyhooo, I clicked on the link in your PM, Ross and it brought me directly here.  There may have been a technical thing going on, but since I am just here for beauty, I have no clue about the technical.

I will forward your PM to the Tech Squad!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you, PF.. 

It must have been a glitch as, everything seems to be working well now..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you, PF..
> 
> It must have been a glitch as, everything seems to be working well now..
> 
> Ross



You are welcome, don't know that I did anything but glare at the posts, but it seems to have worked. Glaring and the threat of me works on the computers at work, too!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are welcome, don't know that I did anything but glare at the posts, but it seems to have worked. Glaring and the threat of me works on the computers at work, too!



Better than my friend who was the opposite. She could make computers act up by walking into a room. One day she and I went back to my apartment after having bumped into each other on the street. I opened the door and shouted "Hi, I'm home." Ex-DH shouted back from the living room, "Hi, and hi Janet." Yup, the computer had started misbehaving as soon as she stepped into our apartment.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Better than my friend who was the opposite. She could make computers act up by walking into a room. One day she and I went back to my apartment after having bumped into each other on the street. I opened the door and shouted "Hi, I'm home." Ex-DH shouted back from the living room, "Hi, and hi Janet." Yup, the computer had started misbehaving as soon as she stepped into our apartment.



ROFL!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 27, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *ROFL!!*!



+1


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2020)

*bump*



VERY tasteless! 
Sorry Joe, I'll stick to Lender's


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 15, 2021)

NOPE! 

I thought these Sweet Potato Chips were not good at all.
They have an odd taste and barely any salt to them, 
and I'm not a big Salt type of gal, I prefer less salt in/on my foods.

I'll stick to Terra brand Sweet Potato Chips.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 15, 2021)

Make sure you take those back to TJ's on your next trip. You'll get store credit to put to your purchases.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 15, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Make sure you take those back to TJ's on your next trip. You'll get store credit to put to your purchases.



Ya know *CG*, I was going to, but, I've taken a few things back lately and I 
don't want to get a bad reputation at one of favorite stores 

I watched a video awhiles back that talked about that... they keep track
basically of how many times you return items! They can even '86' you!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 16, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya know *CG*, I was going to, but, I've taken a few things back lately and I
> don't want to get a bad reputation at one of favorite stores
> 
> I watched a video awhiles back that talked about that... they keep track
> basically of how many times you return items! They can even '86' you!



I dunno. I try to limit "take backs" to items which are "off" or "defective". 

I don't consider, "I didn't like that" to be a reasonable complaint. Someone (we customers) will have to pay for that, in future price increases.

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 16, 2021)

Just Cooking said:


> I dunno. I try to *limit "take backs" to items which are "off" or "defective". *
> 
> I don't consider, "I didn't like that" to be a reasonable complaint. Someone (we customers) will have to pay for that, in future price increases.
> 
> Ross



That's what I'm going to do as well *Ross*.
I know that TJ's says that you can bring it back if you don't care for it,
but without those 'tasting stations' open any longer in the store ... it's
been a crap shot when buying something 'new to you'.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 16, 2021)

I miss the tasting station.

In the 20 years we've shopped at TJ's, I can think of only two items we've returned - one was a hunk of cheese that was all moldy under the label, the other was their chili-lime almonds that were soooo hot! The clerk told us we weren't the first to bring those almonds back. [emoji1] Even when we're less than thrilled with an item, Himself can still power through and finish it up. Unlike you, I guess I married a garbage disposal. [emoji38]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 28, 2021)

I can no longer recommend this item at Trader Joe's.
This is the second try and it was far too el dente for my taste anyways.
Not only was the Risotto too hard but so was the Asparagus!  
I threw half of it out. 

And if you were wondering, yes, I cooked it the 
exact same way as the first time I try this and loved it.


----------

